# Hi...



## rachaelz342 (May 6, 2016)

Hey! I'm new to this forum. My marriage has been fixed. It's on July 2nd of this year and I'm super excited as only 2 months are left. I hope everyone's blessing will be there. Thank you!!!


----------

